# Haydn - Rondo all'Ongarese at slower tempo



## Konstantinusz (Jan 15, 2021)

I have this sample of Haydn - Rondo all'Ongarese: presto






It is played more slowly than this one of Goldstone:






How could I find a similarly slower performance of this piece of music played on pure piano (no strings of the usual trio)?
What is the appropriate musical term to use for search keyword?


----------

